

Y Combinator and 500 Startups – A founders comparison - aaronmarks
https://medium.com/@milanthakor/y-combinator-and-500-startups-a-founders-comparison-ae47bf218c0e

======
zabramow
One correction: YC funds 120K, 500 Startups funds 100K and then charges a 25K
"program fee."

